# B.Richi Falcon STL Ampel



## Renner11 (12. Dezember 2009)

Hallo allezusammen,
wie findet ihr die B.Richi Falcon STL Ampel?(erfahrung der reichweite und vieles mehr)
Die Suchfunktion habe ich schon benutzt.

MFG Renner11


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL Ampel*



Renner11 schrieb:


> Hallo allezusammen,
> wie findet ihr die B.Richi Falcon STL Ampel?(erfahrung der reichweite und vieles mehr)
> Die Suchfunktion habe ich schon benutzt.
> 
> MFG Renner11



Suchfunktion benutzt??

Sehr gut und im Moment nur 120,00 Euros. Es wurde aber schon sehr viel über die Anzeiger hier geschrieben, es gibt in der Preisklasse keine besseren.


----------



## Varvio03 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL Ampel*

Kannst du nicht viel mit verkehrt machen, hab sie auch mal ein Jahr benuzt.Reichweite genau wie die Rx und auch nicht anfällig gegen Wasser und Frost.Piepen nur komisch.
Aber ich würde auch sagen, das Beste was es in der Preisklasse gibt.


----------



## derNershofer (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL Ampel*

würde se mir holen hab se auch
gehen weiter wie die delkims vom kumpel ham das mal aus getestet im selben gelände


----------



## Friedfischschreck (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL Ampel*

Mh Christoph, wunder dich nicht wenn ich dir das nicht abnehme. Deine Falcons schlagen nie im Leben einen Delkim. Das kannst du deiner Oma erzählen, aber nicht mir. Du hättest deinem Kollegen nur mal sagen sollen dass er seinen Receiverschalter von "L" auf "D" stellen soll |uhoh:. Dann hätte der Falcon alt ausgesehen...

@Renner11: Ich geb dir mal nen Tipp. Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, spar dir dein Geld für ein gescheites Funkset (Delkim, Carpsounder, Solar etc.) und mach keine Experimente. Merke: "Wer billig kauft, kauft 2 mal!"
Falls du nicht so viel Geld hast, kauf dir 2 Carpsounder Neon und werde glücklich damit. Egal ob Regen, Sturm, Frost der Bißanzeiger funktioniert. Was man von den Falcons nicht behaupten kann...


----------



## Marc 24 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL Ampel*

Ich weiß zwar nicht welches Set Friedfischschreck kennt, aber scheinbar nicht das aktuelle 2008er Set. Es stimmt wohl wirklich, dass das ältere Falcon Set nicht so top war, aber ich fische das 2008er nun seit Weihnachten 07, also als es gerade neu auf den Markt kam und muss einfach sagen, dass es top ist, was wirklich wirklich viele Angler immer wieder berichten. Ich hab die Funkreichweite auch schon gemessen, als die Batterien voll aufgeladen waren. Ergebnis war, dass der Fußballplatz zu Ende war und ich nicht noch weiter laufen wollte. Also sprechen wir von über 100m. Und wer ist weiter als 100m von den Ruten entfernt? Ich renne nicht erstmal einen Sportplatz hoch, bis ich bei meinen Ruten bin :q. Auch Dauerregen und Kälte haben nie was ausgemacht. Die sind wirklich dicht die Teile, denn wie oft ist es mega feucht beim Angeln, wodurch  die Feuchtigkeit in jedes Schlupfloch schlüpft? Und Probleme? Noch nie . Das einzige Manko ist die nicht vorhandene 1:1 Übertragung. Es piept immer etwas nach, was etwas nervig ist. Aber wenn man das relativiert zu dem Preis, ist man mit den Bissanzeigern einem wirklich unschlagbaren Preis-/ Leistungsverhältnis, ich hab noch in keiner Form ein besseres erlebt, ganz ehrlich.
Also ich kann die Dinger echt empfehlen und würde niemals von diesen abraten.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL Ampel*

Ich besitze ein 4er Ampel - Set der 2008er Falcons und bin auch voll und ganz zufrieden mit. 
Selbst der Empfänger hat schon ein 10min-Vollbad im See überlebt. Und das eingeschaltet!! Nach der Trocknung klappt er wieder wie vorher.
Auch ein komplettes Wochenende mit Regen hat keine Beeinträchtigung gebracht.

Der Stromverbrauch ist minimal, ich habe die Batterien schon das ganze Jahr drinn und gehe jedes Wochende mind. eine Nacht. Und meistens brennt die Nachbeleuchtung und ich habe noch beleuchtete Swinger.

Die Reichweite ist ok, was soll man mit 500m? Lest mal eure Angelpapiere durch... Meistens gibt es da einen Satz wie "...das Angelgerät ist persönlich zu beaufsichtigen..." oder so ähnlich.

Auch die 1:1 Übertragung ist nicht unbedingt nötig. Immerhin reden wir ja nicht von minutenlanger Verzögerung, es sind eher Bruchteile einer Sekunde.

Die Falcons machen das was sie sollen: einen Biss zuverlässig anzeigen. Mehr nicht.
Ehe ich es vergesse: die anderen können auch nicht mehr, kosten aber teilweise das 3-4fache... 

Mein Rat: hol sie dir, das Preis/Leistunsverhälniss ist Top! Und wenn wirklich mal was drann sein sollte, mit den Jungs von den Partnershops bzw. mit Chriss selbst kann man immer reden!
Und ganz wichtig: Nur das 2008er Model ist gut.. das Vorgängermodell ist Schrott!!! Aber es sollen 2010 neue Falcons rauskommen die noch einen Tick besser sind. Es lohnt sich eventuell zu warten...


----------



## DogTag (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL Ampel*

@asphaltmonster

Ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber du platzierst wirkich in fast jedem Thread deine versteckte Werbung für B.Richi

Nix gegen die Pieper, die sind schon echt in Ordnung, aber mittlerweile hat jeder 2. Händler die gleichen Dinger. Schraub sie auf und du wirst keinen Unterschied feststellen. Doch... vielleicht ist auf der Platine der B.Richi Pieper etwas mehr Silikon, damit man das Platinenlayout nicht exakt vergleichen kann. In Passau auf der Wallermesse wurden die Teile für 99 Euro verkauft.

Für ein paar Cent mehr kannst du jedem Chinesen sagen, er solle dir an dem Set noch ein Schleifchen hängen oder eine Christbaumkugel. Die machen dir ALLES!

Ich kann den Gegenbeweis - das auch die "billigen Sets" einwandfrei funktionieren - sofort antreten, denn ich habe sowohl ein Falcon Set, sowie zwei andere. Und mit allen Sets überbrücke ich ein Fussballfeld mit Ansage und halte jede Wette, dass es an allen Piepern eben piept!

Auf der einen Seite wird hier ständig die unschlagbare Reichweite angepriesen und auf der anderen Seite gibst du den Hinweis, dass man mal in die Papiere schauen soll. Bei Letzterem stimme ich dir uneingeschränkt zu!

Wer glaubt denn heute ernsthaft noch daran, dass ein Pieper oder was auch immer EXKLUSIV ist? 

Die fetten Jahre sind vorbei und die Leute wollen Geld sparen wo sie können. Wenn ich eine Empfehlung aussprechen darf, so würde ich jedem raten, dass er sich dieses Set kaufen sollte, allerdings spielt die Marke dabei keine Rolle. 

Schau auf ebay die Artikelnummer 270492326934 an. Kann man bedenkenlos kaufen, denn diese funktionieren genau so gut.


----------



## Carras (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL Ampel*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Auch die 1:1 Übertragung ist nicht unbedingt nötig. Immerhin reden wir ja nicht von minutenlanger Verzögerung, es sind eher Bruchteile einer Sekunde.
> 
> 
> 
> ........... Aber es sollen 2010 neue Falcons rauskommen die noch einen Tick besser sind. Es lohnt sich eventuell zu warten...


 
Hi kurz was dazu:

die 1:1 Übertragung hat nix damit zu tun ob die Anzeige des Bisses am Reciever leicht verzögert kommt.

Die 1:1 Übertragung, welche die B.Richi Teile nicht haben, bedeutet folgendes:

1 Piep am Bissi -> 1 Piep am Reciever
2 Pieper am Bissi -> 2 Pieper am Reciever
usw.

Bei B.Richi ist das anders.
1 Piep am Bissi -> 3 Pieper am Reciever
2 Pieper am Bissi - > 6 Pieper am Reciever
3 Pieper am Bissi -> fast schon ein Vollrun am Reciever

Und genau damit haben durchaus manche Leute Probleme. Ich kenne auch welche die genau deswegen die Falcons wieder verkauft haben.

Es ist Nachts im Bivy, sicher nicht sonderlich toll, wenn durch nen leichtes gezupfe einer Brasse, ein Vollrun am Reciever angezeigt wird und Du jedes Mal meinst, daß wohl bald dein Pod ins Wasser gezogen wird.

Klar, wer damit zurecht kommt und dem daß nix ausmacht,....der kann mit den Falcons an sich nix Falsch machen.



Zum Thema: neue Falcons Version in 2010,...


.........abwarten sag ich da mal.

Ich stand 2007 auch vor der Wahl, Falcons oder doch was anderes. Wichtig war mir dabei die 1:1 Übertragung.
schon 2007 gab es Gerüchte, daß die Falcons ab 2008 mit 1:1 ausgestattet sein sollen.
Dazu hab ich mich damals, extra mit dem Chef von B.Richi in Verbindung gesetzt.
Fakt ist,...jetzt haben wir, Ende 2009 und ich habe noch keine definitive Aussage gesehen/gelesen, daß die 2010er nun auch mit 1:1 sein werden.

Die Sache mit der 1:1 Übertragung ist also doch nicht ganz so einfach zu realisieren.
Und wenn es doch so kommt, warten wirmal ab,...ob die Falcons dann auch noch für 150.-€ im Set erhältlich sein werden.

Ach ja: Ich habe mir 2008 dann eben die Delkim TXI geholt....


Grüßle


----------



## Marc 24 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL Ampel*

Also erstmal zu dem Kommentar von DogTag:
Ich finde gar nicht, dass asphaltmonster hier in irgendeiner Form für eine Firma wirbt oder ähnliches. Wie oft haben wir denn Selbiges von anderen Karpfenanglern gehört? Da braucht man sich nur die letzten Threats zu diesem Thema durchlesen. Auch ich vertrete ganz stark seine Meinung, wie auch schon aus meinem Kommentar hervorgegangen ist.
Dann zu der 1:1 Übertragung von Carras:
Ganz sicher, dass damit nur 1 Piepser am Bissi = 1 Piep an der Sounderbox gemeint ist? Ich bringe damit auch die direkte, gleichzeitige Bissanzeige in Verbindung. Ansonsten ist es nicht so, dass bei 3 Piepern am Bissanzeiger ein Vollrun an der Sounderbox zu erkennen ist. Vielmehr ist es so, dass es immer 2x nachpiept. 
Also: 
1 Piepser am Bissi = 1+ 2 =3 Piepser an der Box
2 Piepser am Bissi = 2 + 2 =4 Piepser an der Box
3 Piepser am Bissi = 3+2 = 5 Piepser an der Box

Da ist das wirklich übertrieben von dir hinsichtlich des Nachpiepsens .

Ansonsten bleibe ich bei meiner alten Meinung.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL Ampel*

@DogTag: Nein, ich mache keine Werbung hier für B.Richi, auch keine versteckte und ich erhalte auch keinerlei Leistungen bzw. Anweisung/Bitte dazu. Lt. Boardregel darf ich das nicht und ich habe es auch nicht nötig. Dazu habe ich meine eigene HP.
Ich habe mir im Frühjahr bei einem Partnershop eine Menge Gerät gekauft und der Shopbesitzer war sehr Kundenfreundlich...
Ich bin von einigen Geräten (von einigen überhaupt nicht!!) dieser Firma überzeugt und das mache ich auch öffentlich.

Warum soll man denn 400€ und mehr ausgeben nur um eine gleiche Anzahl von Piepern zu haben oder 300m und mehr Reichweite zu haben? Und das zupfen von Brassen kann man abstellen in dem man die Sensibilität höher schraubt. Oder geht das bei Delkims nicht?

Zumal man ja auch mal erst die finanziellen Mittel dafür haben muss. Man kann sich die Dinger ja auch auf Kredit kaufen. Und dann durch Arbeitslosigkeit die Raten nicht mehr bezahlen können. Denn das kann heute schneller gehen als man denkt.
Und nicht jeder wohnt noch als 25jähriger bei Mama, muß kein Kostgeld abgeben und kann sich einen so hohen Geldbetrag einfach mal so aus dem Ärmel schütteln.

Außerdem: so manchem Jungangler wird somit gezeigt, das man mit günstigem Gerät (was nicht schlecht sein muß) nix fängt, ein nicht so guter Angler ist, usw usw..... Ich möchte da nur auf die leidige Diskusion über die englische Gerätefirma hinweisen.

Ganz im Ernst: das braucht man nicht unbedingt, es ist nicht Lebensnotwendig. Außerdem finde ich solche "Tacklejunkies" einfach nur Lustig....

Sicherlich gibt es auch noch günstigere Bissanzeiger, die astrein ihren Dienst versehen... allerdings wurde von Threadstarter geziehlt nach den Falcons gefragt. Und die Falcons bekommst du auch einzeln. Allerdings wird der als der "4." angeboten und den gibt es nur in Blau. und den Empfänger bekommste auch nicht einzeln. 
Das finde ich zum Bsp. nicht gut von B.Richi.

Hätte ich fast vergessen...

http://www.bode-angelgeraete.de/Fkt... Funk-Set&tablecounter=6&Hersteller=Sundridge

Die sind baugleich und gibt es auch als "3er-Set". Hoffentlich stehe ich jetzt nicht im Verdacht, Werbung für meinen Stammhändler zu machen....


----------



## goepfi74 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL Ampel*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> @DogTag: Nein, ich mache keine Werbung hier für B.Richi, auch keine versteckte und ich erhalte auch keinerlei Leistungen bzw. Anweisung/Bitte dazu. Lt. Boardregel darf ich das nicht und ich habe es auch nicht nötig. Dazu habe ich meine eigene HP.
> Ich habe mir im Frühjahr bei einem Partnershop eine Menge Gerät gekauft und der Shopbesitzer war sehr Kundenfreundlich...
> Ich bin von einigen Geräten (von einigen überhaupt nicht!!) dieser Firma überzeugt und das mache ich auch öffentlich.
> 
> ...


Ich sehe das genau so , gerade wenn ein Jungangler so etwas liest Bissanzeiger im wert von 400-700 euro musste haben alles andere ist Scheiß der verliert jede Lust am Karpfenfischen . Das geht weiter bei Ruten solche Diskusionen und so weiter und so weiter . Da wird halt geschrieben das man doch lieber sparen solle um was vernünftiges sich zu kaufen . Wenn ich mir aber kein Mercedes leisten kann muss ich mir halt ein Skoda kaufen und der rollt genau so . 
Ich habe lange Jahre mit einfachen Bissanzeigern ( stk. 25 euro ) ohne Funk gefischt die haben es genau so getan und mit denen habe ich auch gute Karpfen fangen können . Und zu den Falcons kann ich nur sagen mein Freund fischt die Teile und hatte bisher nie Probleme . Naja zu der 1:1 Übertragung man kann es auch übertreiben , sich zu beschwären wenn am Empfänger ein Piepser mehr ertöhnt als am Bissanzeiger ist lächerlich finde ich . Meine Meinung sind die Falcons top für den Preis !!! Und wer es übrig hat soll sich ruhig für 400-700 euro andere kaufen und soll sich darüber freuen wenn die 1:1 Übertragung besser ist , den Karpfen wird es egal sein :q .


----------



## Lupus (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL Ampel*

Ich hab die Teile auch und die Dinger sind Top!!!!

Und auch ich verbreite das überall weil ich mit der Kundenbetreuung und der Leistung für das Geld voll auf zufrieden bin!
Von den sogenannten Markenherstellern kann ich das nicht gerade behaupten!
Von Fox z.B. werde ich mir nur noch Endtackel kaufen! Ich hab keine Lust unverschämte 6 Wochen auf eine Reperatur zu warten und ich könnte noch anderes über die Qualität des angeblichen Hightechtackel berichten! Ohne mich!

Beim Fischen gilt für mich mittlerweile kaufe mit bedacht denn nicht immer bedeutet teuer auch Qualität!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karpfengüni (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL Ampel*

Die Falcons sind die besten Billig Funkpiepen die es zur Zeit gibt.
Aich ich habe sie jetzt schon 1,5 Jahre als 4 er Set.
Alles tadellos..... wenns piept geh ich raus, egal ob 1 oder 2 mal.
Aber jeder muss wissen was er macht. Meine Kumpels haben ihren Schrott wieder verklopft und fischen jetzt auch die Falcons.
Kein einziger hatte seither Probleme. (bin kein Händler) Gruss Günni


----------



## DogTag (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL Ampel*

@asphaltmonster

Ich hoffe, dass du den Beitrag nicht persönlich genommen hast, denn so war es auch nicht gemeint. Du hast selber mal einen Beitrag eines Tackledealers auch China gepusht... von daher wirst du selbst auch wissen, dass das Rad nicht mehr neu erfunden wird.

Ich bin von daher alleine schon befangen, weil ich für eine Firma schon mal gearbeitet habe und alleine aus diesem Grunde schon nicht mehr meine Meinung und meine Empfehlung aussprechen würde. Ganz klar... die Falcons sind astrein und jederzeit eine Empfehlung wert. Allerdings sind die "Nachbauten" nicht minder schlecht bzw. werden diese im selben Werk gefertigt und am Ende kommt einfach ein anderes Logo drauf... und das bis zu 60 Euro günstiger für den Endverbraucher. Ich war selbst schon in einer dieser Firmen und verzapfe hier keinen Dünnpfiff. Du erhälst vom Chinahändler ja eben auch nur einen Katalog, woraus du dir ein Modell aussuchen darfst. Der China-Mann setzt einen gewaltigen Haufen auf Copyright und Gebrauchsmusterschutz... jedenfalls 99% davon. 

Nur mal als Info:
Ich habe einen Katalog von Bissanzeiger aus China, wo unter anderem ein astreiner und lupenreiner Nachbau der Fox RX3 Pieper enthalten sind. Auf Nachfrage hat man mir gesagt, dass diese Pieper leider nicht machbar sind, da man das Copyright auf die Bissanzeiger in keinen Falle missachten würde. Im gleichen Atemzug wurden mir allerdings die Modifikationen aufgezählt, welche nötig sind, um die Pieper ohne Probleme in der EU einzuführen 
Selbstverständlich wurde mir am Ende ein Exklusivrecht zugesagt... logisch. Das alles bei einer Abnahme von 200 Sets 

Ich bin auch kein Samariter und will die Welt nicht verbessern, aber gerade in der heutigen Zeit lassen sich so einige Euros sparen, wenn man mal den Markenfetisch aussen vor lässt und die Augen und das Hirn nicht zwanghaft ausschaltet. Glaubst du denn ernsthaft, dass FOX oder Nash nicht auch in China herstellen lassen? In der heutigen Zeit kann ich es mir nicht mehr leisten, ein Boilienadel-Set in good old germany fertigen zu lassen, zu einem Preis jenseits von Gut und Böse, wenn es beim "Bode" um die Ecke eine Nadel für 2 Euro gibt, womit ich meinen Boilie ebenso gut angeködert bekomme. Sei mal ehrlich... solche "Exklusivitäten interessieren doch heute keine Sau mehr, weil eben das Geld nicht mehr so locker sitzt. Was nützt mich eine Boilienadel, wo Graf Fürst von Metternich mittels Laser eingraviert ist, wenn der Fisch nicht am Platz ist? 

Kann sehr gut sein, dass ich da engstirnig denke, aber ich habe bisher mit jedem Boilie, Bissanzeiger, Zelt, Liege und Schlafsack gefangen, wenn ich den richtigen Spot ausgewählt habe bzw. der Zufall mir zuspielte. Ich bedaure in der Tat die Karpfenangler, welche sich vom Markenfetisch und vom Tacklewahn blenden lassen.

In diesem Sinne:
Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2010


----------



## Lenzibald (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL Ampel*

Servus. Also teilweise kommt mir vor das manche keinen bezug mehr zu Geld haben. 500.- für ein paar Bissanzeiger. Das ist für viele Leute ein halber Monatslohn, und dann noch kommen und meinen alles andere ist Müll. Werdets einmal wach ihr Karpfenfreaks.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## DogTag (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL Ampel*

Linz am Rhein? 

Genau meine Rede! Hauptsache der kleine Fuchs ist auf dem Teil und der Sch.... 20 cm lang.
Bei genauem Hinsehen gibt es gleiches bzw. hochwertigeres/baugleiches zum selben Preis.


----------



## Lenzibald (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL Ampel*

Servus.
Nein Linz an der Donau.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL Ampel*

@Dog Tag: Nein, habe deinen Beitrag nicht persönlich genommen. Habe nur etwas kar gestellt, da der Verdacht hier schonmal hochkam....
Und das mit China hab ich auch hinter mir. Copyright? No Problem... Ich hätte auch "Warenproben" bekommen, allerdings via Luftfracht... Teuer wie die Seuche!!!


----------



## Carras (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL Ampel*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe das Gefühl, daß manche hier,...gerade mal wieder pauschal trällern.

Daß ein 10.-€ Bissanzeiger piepst,...und daß ein 150.-€ Bissanzeiger piepst,....natürlich.


"Tacklewahn, Tacklejunkies, Karpfenfreaks, Schw....mit 20 cm....."

Jungs,....haltet Euch bitte etwas zurück.


Das hat mit Bissanzeigern und Karpfenanglern nix zu tun,...aber auch gar nix.

Diese Art des Konsums gibt es überall,....nicht nur beim Angeln und dort auch nicht nur bei den Karpfenanglern.

Eine Person, möchte sich etwas kaufen, weil Sie es braucht,..oder meint es zu brauchen.
Nun hat Sie dafür ein Budget,....und mit dem plant Sie dann den Einkauf.
Oder Sie hat das Budget gerade nicht,....dann spart sie darauf an,...oder finanziert es....oder ???

Das alles, sind heute, völlig normale Vorgänge und haben mit Angeln und Karpfenfreaks nix zu tun. Das findet man *überall*....


Um aufs Thema zu kommen,...

eine Alternative zu den Falcons, wären die Prologic Senzora VTSW im 3er Set für 155.-€. (mit 1:1 Übertragung)


Grüßle


----------



## Lenzibald (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL Ampel*

Servus
@Carras Die ersten die sich bei der Nase nehmen sollten sind eben die Freaks. Wenn einer Fragt wie die B-Ritchi Bissanzeiger sind und eine der ersten Antworten ist kauf dir was gscheites wie Delkim oder Fox, brauchst dich nicht wundern das normale Karpfenangler weil ich fische auf Karpfen und nicht auf Carps von Ausrüstungswahn spricht. 
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Friedfischschreck (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL Ampel*

@Lenzibald: 
Mal zu was ganz anderem:
Kennst du den BMW X5? Kostet ein Vermögen und ist nicht für jeden erreichbar. Oder schon mal was vom "Shuanghuan CEO" gehört? Ist der BMW X5 in günstig. Mit den selben Ausstattungsmerkmalen wie Blaupunktlautsprechern, Leder, Klima etc. 
Einzigster Nachteil: Von nem Crashtest haben die Chinesen noch nichts gehört. Du sitzt in einem BMW, du hast die selben Ausstattungsmerkmale wie ein BMW, nur hast du nicht die gleiche Qualität wie ein BMW.
Wen es sich nicht stört in einem Auto zu sitzen welches noch nie einen Crashtest durchlaufen hat und bei welchem die Schweißnähte der Karosserie nicht ganz so präzise und belastbar sind wie beim Original, kann sich gerne den "Chinesen X5" kaufen und sich gut fühlen.

Ich würde mir von dem Geld lieber einen kleinen Golf kaufen oder mein Geld auf einen original X5 sparen. Bei mir geht die Sicherheit einfach vor.


Soviel zu meiner Anekdote aus der Autobranche. Mach dir darüber mal deine Gedanken, oder lass es...  


mfg

Max


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL Ampel*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus
> @Carras Die ersten die sich bei der Nase nehmen sollten sind eben die Freaks. Wenn einer Fragt wie die B-Ritchi Bissanzeiger sind und eine der ersten Antworten ist kauf dir was gscheites wie Delkim oder Fox, brauchst dich nicht wundern das normale Karpfenangler weil ich fische auf Karpfen und nicht auf Carps von Ausrüstungswahn spricht.
> MfG
> Lenzi



Was ist denn in dieser Beziehung freakig ?

Ich fische z.T. noch Ruten und Rollen die über 25 Jahre alt sind. Ist doch auch freakig. Ich fahr mal eben 250 km hin und 250 km zurück um auf Hecht zu schleppen. Voll freakig.
Ein Kumpel von mir sitzt jede freie Minute am Wasser, angelt auf alles mögliche, auch freakig. Fliegenfischer, total freakig.
Weltraumgetestete High End Spinnruten, sowas von freakig. Ich kenne " ganz normale Angler " die den Keller voll von Mittelpreisigen Ruten haben und Wände voll mit Durchschnittsrollen. Na und ? 

Genau genommen sind wir alle irgendwie Freaks, jeder auf seine Weise.


----------



## Swimbil (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL Ampel*

auf jeden fall, sehe ich das genauso!!


Wenn man sich mal eine Kosten-Nutzen rechnung aufstellt im Bezug auf Fische, ist das ein absolut teures Hobby!


Aber! Wer kann einen schon das Gefühl beim Drill eines metrigen Hechts verkaufen? Keiner!

Für alles andere- gibts Mastercard


----------



## Lenzibald (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL Ampel*

Servus. Na da hab ich ja was losgetreten. Erstens bekommt kein Auto ohne Crashtest eine zulassung für Europa.
Zweiten soll sich jeder kaufer wie und was er will.
Drittens wenn ich ne frage stelle wie der oder der Ford ist und es kommt einer und sagt alles außer BMW ist ******** und nicht sicher dann ist das ein BMW- Freak. So hab ich das gemeint und nicht anders. Mir geht nur aufn Sack wenn jeder jedem seine Meinung aufzwingen will so nach dem Motto " alles ist Müll außer dieser oder dieser Marke" Wenn wer 250km zum Fischen fahren will ist das Seine Sache kritisch wirds dann wenn er dann behauptet alles unter 250km fahrstrecke ist nur schei... Fischwasser.
Jetzt kapiert was ich meine ????????
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Carras (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL Ampel*

Hi Lenzi,


ja verstanden,....

Du hast Grundsätzlich ja nicht unrecht,...hab ich ja mehrmals auch bestätigt. Der Falcon für 120 .-€ wird piepen wenn ein Fisch beißt,....und ebenso wird ein Delkim für 500.- oder FOX NTXR für 700.- , piepen wenn ein Fisch beißt.
Ob da nun ein Delkim bimmelt oder ein Falcon,...deshalb ist der Angler, der hinter dem Gerät sitzt,...kein besser Angler oder gar Mensch. Ganz klar.

Ist aber im Vergleich mit den Autos,... recht ähnlich.

Fahr mal 1400 km in einem Audi A 8 nach Norwegen,... Und dann fahr zurück mit einem Fiat Punto.
Denkst Du, Du wirst einen Unterschied merken ? ich glaub schon.



Du kommst mit dem Fiat auch wieder von Norwegen zurück, keine Frage,....Nur wird die Fahrt eben anders sein.

 ...und ähnlich, ist es in vielen anderen Sachen / Bereichen auch.


Grüßle


----------



## Lenzibald (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL Ampel*

Servus
@Carras
Ich fahr keine Fiat sondern einen Pontiac. Man kann nur nicht ein Auto mit Bissanzeigern vergleichen da wirds schwierig weils auch um die eigene Sicherheit geht. Ob der Bissanzeiger einmal oder zweimal piept ist doch vollkommen egal da wird keiner Sterben drann, bei uns in Österreich zumindest weil wenn dich der Kontrollor erwischt wenn du im Zelt pennst wird die Karte weg sein außerdem ist Nachtfischen fast überall verboten.
Ich denke du hast verstanden was ich gemeint habe war absichtlich ein wenig Provokant geschrieben das einige einmal merken das solche Komentare wie alles außer dem ist Schrott.
Sicherlich sind wir bis zu einem gewissen punkt alle Freaks sonst würden wir die paar Fische die wir im Jahr essen kaufen wäre sicher billiger, bei mir auf jdenfall da ich selten Fisch esse.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Carras (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL Ampel*

...es ging mir hier nicht um die Sicherheit bei Autos, sondern in dem Fall um den Komfort.

Und das ist dann bei Bissanzeigern ähnlich.... Z.B. sind die 1:1 Übertragung und andere Features, einfach auch ein gewisses Extra oder Komfort,...was Grundsätzlich nicht über die Eigentliche Bestimmung des Gerätes entscheidet.


----------



## Marc 24 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL Ampel*

Und abschließend ist für Renner11 zu sagen, der mit einem Alter von 13 Jahren wahrscheinlich nicht die 500€ + zur Verfügung stehen hat, dass er mit den B.Richi Bissanzeigern für ca. 130€ bestens beraten ist .


----------

